# PL-55w bulb source



## Wetdog (May 28, 2011)

hXXp://www.atlantalightbulbs.com

I bought some 6500k bulbs here, because the ones supplied from HTG just kept burning out too quick. To be fair, HTG replaced the burnt ones under warranty, no problem, but still ........... After the third time, I started looking around. I had bought extras with the lamps, so I was never really without light.

Just replaced 2 bulbs in one fixture and WOW!!! I have 2, side by side and the one with the ~6 MO old, HTG bulbs looks like it's 24w and not 55w. I'll re lamp the other fixture shortly.

They cost the same as the HTG bulbs, $7.50 each and are made by EiKO. On the website the prod# is FT55DL/865 and the # on the box is, DT55/65/RS. Either one of these #'s will pull them up in a site search.

The box is a little more realistic than HTG, claiming 4800 lumens and a 14,000 hr life.

Does seem to be a higher quality lamp for the same $$$.

Wet


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 30, 2011)

Are those bulbs CFL or T5? I get my lights from Access Discounts.com. Really good prices, below all others that I have found and so far solid quality and customer service. I have noticed that the T5s put out more lumens per watt but being linear bulbs rather than spiral, placement can be tricky. I know a lot of people use the CFLs because they are easier to place in tight spaces.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2011)

They are T5s--a kind of unique 2' 54W double tube that puts out 5000 lumen.  I have a 2' 2 tube PL55 that is 11" wide, only 4" deep and is great for smaller spaces.  The difference in lumens per watt is significant between CFLs and T5s.  Most CFLs put out about 62 lumens per watt.  The T5s put out 92 lumens per watt.  CFLs being easier to place?  I guess that it is all a matter of prospective--IMO, the fact that T5s are linear tubes with only a 4" depth makes them easier to use than trying to place those large reflectors in a small space (and they provide even light distribution throughout the length of the bulb and fixture).


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

I love my t5's and they have totally changed the way I veg....so much better growth with them. I am thankful I took the advice I received and went with them.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I love my t5's and they have totally changed the way I veg....so much better growth with them. I am thankful I took the advice I received and went with them.


 
My friend switched from MH to t5's for veg,  He spent some money on them MORE than a HID lighting system.  The Reason His DIY, t5 veg system cost so much is he uses 10ea, 36inches long, High Output attic blue @ 10,000K each.  His Crazy *ss bought them at Petco for 30$ a piece plus all the other hardware he bought.  I can't afford to change but I really DON'T like MY 400MH anymore!!!  Him and I use the same soil recipe and grow method. His Vegging plants grow TWICE as fast as mine and are very Full.  I want to change to those t5s too!  I am sure they can be found for way less than what he paid..  Man do they work well!


----------

